# 10 days late, no AF but 4 neg tests - please help!



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi
Can anybody offer any help or advice?
I have been using a natural progesterone cream for 4 months now to regulate my periods and to lengthen my luteal phase, which seems to have worked. However this month AF is 10 days late and I have some PG symptoms like sore nipples and fatigue but the 4 tests I have done have all been negative.
Could this also be down to the cream? I am reluctant to stop the cream just in case I am PG, although you are supposed to stop it when you have AF. Over the past 4 months AF has come naturally without me stopping the cream, although I do stop it while AF is here.
I am not sure what to do, all help appreciated.
Thanks
Heidi​


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Heidi, the only way to confirm a pregnancy or not would be to ask your gp's surgery for a blood test, they can give a definite answer to your question.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

